# "Fighter"



## Brian King (Dec 23, 2009)

Just finished watching a movie called Fighter 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0995029/
A Danish movie with English subtitles. 
From Comcast In this inspirational tale of female empowerment, a passionate high school senior defies the wishes of her parents by enrolling in an elite Kung Fu school.

I was VERY pleasantly surprised. I was expecting another Karate kid 3 type of movie but this movie had a depth I was not expecting combining family, racial and religious tensions as a young Muslim Turkish girl seeks to train. It is a Danish movie and subtitled but well worth watching in my opinion. It is currently in the Comcast On Demand free lineup but only for a few more days (ends 12/29). 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## kungfu penguin (Dec 23, 2009)

this was a cool flick  some of the fight scenes were hokey  but all in all a good story


----------



## seasoned (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw this movie. It was interesting to watch how everything went far, far downhill for that poor girl. All because she wanted to learn Martial Arts. Half way through the movie, I was wondering if it was going to be a tragedy, or if everything would be resolved. It seemed like it could have gone either way.


----------

